# Sticky  PSB Speakers - Image B5 Bookshelf



## Reviews Bot

*PSB Speakers - Image B5 Bookshelf*

*Description:*
Made up of an attractively compact design with a single 5-1/4-inch woofer and one-inch titanium tweeter, the Image B5 Bookshelf Speakers follows suit with the rest of the Image series providing superior quality in sound and design at an affordable price. The appealing thin package and attractive design will seamlessly join your smaller home entertainment or hi-fi systems. Even though ideal for smaller systems, the B5 Bookshelf speaker propels larger than life sound and creates an equally sized soundscape. The B5 Bookshelf is perfect for your urban and modern dwellings that need a boost of sound without cluttering your space.


----------

